# I want to djent too !!



## vicpic777 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, since I know the band Periphery, I'm amazed by their tone and I can't reach a tone like their with my current amp...
I wanted to know what kind of amp should I get to get a djenty tone like periphery and I know that they are using Axe-fx, I just don<t have the budget to get one... If it can help, my guitar is a Ibanez RGA7 w/ DiMarzio crunchlab+liquifire.
Thank again Guys !!


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, what is your budget?


----------



## vicpic777 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh well around 1000$


----------



## holland1945 (Dec 10, 2011)

What is your current amp?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Dec 10, 2011)

Get a POD


----------



## painless6505 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pod hd 500, into mackie th-15a frfr


----------



## holland1945 (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty much what Painless6505 said.


----------



## vicpic777 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, how much does it cost w/ the mackie ? I tought that with a regular amp, I would be able to reach a peripherylike tone ...
And my amp is a vox vt-100, very versatile amp... not for what I want to play  Is there an other option? Oh and I have more money, I think That I can buy something around 1500, I'm gonna rock this !!


----------



## SamSam (Dec 11, 2011)

It's all in the picking hand dude. 

My mate plays a KxK with an aftermath bridge into a Fireball 100 and he can't djent, he plugs into my Pittbull UL using my KxK, still can't djent. I plug either guitar into either amp I can djent. It's all about the attack of the picking hand. Try varying your muting and picking strength. A firmer attack combined with tight muting = djent style attack. Aim to keep the bass on the low side and add mids and treble to accentuate the pick attack.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 11, 2011)

Agree about the picking hand stuff - it's more about that than it is about the equipment. The right equipment certainly helps though.

Also, consider picking up a nice distortion pedal and running your amp clean.

MI Tube Zone, Wampler Triple Wreck, Weehbo Morbid Drive and Amptweaker Tight Metal are the pedals which seem to come up most often for those tones.

There should also be a MI Megalith Delta hitting the market sometime soon which will djent quite nicely.


----------



## holland1945 (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to have a VOX AD50vt-xl and I could do "Djent" (I hate that word) with it. You could get the Pod Hd 500 and a pair of Mackie TH12 monitors for right at $1,000. The only issue with an actual amp is the money you will spend in getting that type of sound. A compressor pedal a ts-9 and two noise gates can eat up $400 pretty quick. The pod is an all in one deal and with the firmware updates I would say in the future it will be taken even more seriously. Technique is important but certain gear will make things easier.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 11, 2011)

painless6505 said:


> Pod hd 500, into mackie th-15a frfr



I've only ever thought of Line 6 as a brand with noob gear. Just how good is the HD500?


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 11, 2011)

If you have 1500$ and you want to tweak - find a used axe fx standard for 1200-1300$ (you dont need the ultra or the II to get the tones periphery use). save up for a FRFR monitor like the FBT verve 8ma, punchy little monster! you can probably find one of those used as well. 

there are several threads on the forum about how to make a "djenty" patch for the axe fx - the important thing is a tight noisegate, mids and experiment with pick attack and where you place you picking hand when palm muting.

Experiment and tweak!


----------



## eurolove (Dec 11, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I've only ever thought of Line 6 as a brand with noob gear. Just how good is the HD500?



i had one and absolutely hated it, the pod x3 sounds a lot better to me, the hd didnt even have a proper 4 band eq. but then again there are new downloads for the hd and i think they are getting better. i sent my hd back and got an axe fx standard, it was much easier to dial in a tone i liked. i would definitely try a hd though, to see if it works for you.


----------



## vicpic777 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would love to find a used axe-fx and monitors, but right now, I'm not that experimenced, how about the eleven rack, it look great for the price!! Whatever I'll buy some pedals to find my ''djenty'' tone Wich one would be great ? mxr or boss for the noisegate ?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 11, 2011)

vicpic777 said:


> I would love to find a used axe-fx and monitors, but right now, I'm not that experimenced, how about the eleven rack, it look great for the price!! Whatever I'll buy some pedals to find my ''djenty'' tone Wich one would be great ? mxr or boss for the noisegate ?



I`d advice against buying an axe-fx and blow all your money on it without experience or even trying it. Please get a use pod xt and start from there. Its really versatile and user-friendly. When you have more experience and are serious then perhaps an axe-fx. Same for the digievelen rack. The axe-fx is not user friendly and is not easy to conjure a patch up with. as for the noise gate, I`d go with the MXR. Please try out equipment before you buy it! Getting GAS and buying things on impulse may be regrettable later!


----------



## Garrett (Dec 11, 2011)

^ this. An axe-fx isn't very user freindly at all and it cna be hard to get what you want when your first get it. After awhile you figure your way around it and get exactly what you want. Pods are always a great and cheaper alternative to an axe-fx. Hense why they are sometimes called a poor mans axe-fx. In my opinion they are the best alternative to an axe-fx. I have a pod hd400 and it can do everything i need to. From a beautiful clean to a very tight djent sound to a singing lead. If i were you, id look into a pod. Used they can be cheap and they are abundant. I hope i helped.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 11, 2011)

Agreed. Just add the 5th on the top of the double power chord and then it's all in the picking hand.


----------



## F0rte (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to djent, then I took an arrow to the knee.
/relevant

Personally, I had always used amps. Never used a POD in my life and then said screw it and went immediately to an Axe FX 2. It was difficult to get what I really was looking for at first, but then I read the manual...ALL OF IT.
As well as asked a few things on here and I now can usually get what I want out of it.
I do however think that it's best to work your way into things, I just simply didn't have the time to invest in a POD and then wait until Fractal decided to put them back up for sale again.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 11, 2011)

Noise gates. Lots of them.


----------



## skeels (Dec 11, 2011)

Man I can't even pronounce it....


----------



## vicpic777 (Dec 12, 2011)

Guy, I went to a music shop close to my house and I found a boss gt-10, I trid it and I felt in love with it!!! It's gonna be my christmas gift!
What ever I can get it for approx. 550$ you have every effect that boss ever made! Can't whait for it !!!


----------



## KAMI (Dec 12, 2011)

important things for Djenting:

1. get yourself a decent pick! 

2. make a chord on the top 4 string like such:

l-------
l-------
l---2---
l---0---
l---0---
l---0---

and then palm mute it heavily

3. PICK HARD!!!!!!!!!!

4. get a tubescreamer of some description (you need extremely tight low end and boosted mids)... if not, get an EQ 
(some amps don't need an EQ or tubescreamer)


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

Boss GE-6.


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 15, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I've only ever thought of Line 6 as a brand with noob gear. Just how good is the HD500?



I think the second guitarist from Chimp Spanner (who is on ss.org) uses a Line 6 amp live... Supposedly he needed that Line 6 distortion tone as that is part of the "sound" of Chimp Spanner.


----------



## brutalwizard (Dec 15, 2011)

a used axefx standard HAHA


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> I think the second guitarist from Chimp Spanner (who is on ss.org) uses a Line 6 amp live... Supposedly he needed that Line 6 distortion tone as that is part of the "sound" of Chimp Spanner.



He has a POD X3 Pro and recently got the New POD HD Pro. He says that the X3 is versatile and easy to use, he also has some other line6 gear like a Vetta head/cab/etc. And his music goes to show that you don`t need an axe-fx to make good music.


----------



## Buddha92 (Dec 16, 2011)

SamSam said:


> It's all in the picking hand dude.
> 
> My mate plays a KxK with an aftermath bridge into a Fireball 100 and he can't djent, he plugs into my Pittbull UL using my KxK, still can't djent. I plug either guitar into either amp I can djent. It's all about the attack of the picking hand. Try varying your muting and picking strength. A firmer attack combined with tight muting = djent style attack. Aim to keep the bass on the low side and add mids and treble to accentuate the pick attack.



thanks for the pointer. i was searching the catacombs of the form looking for Djent help. (i didnt want to start a new thread if i could help it) i was gonna ask if you needed some sort of different picking style to get the djent open chord to sound right, but you answered it. btw, is their a "proper djent" amp? or is all in the eq/effects?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 16, 2011)

Dear god... Bulb, please post a video of yourself djenting on a Roland Cube so threads like this will die...


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't djent yet... It's getting better but I still haven't gotten it right. Is there a sweet spot for the palm to mute? I'm focusing on the one string djent stuff. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 16, 2011)

hybrid, 

A "djenty" palm mute involves a double octave powerchord, muted a little closer to the neck than what feels natural. just play around with it. let those strings do their work, hit them hard!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I've been messing around with where my palm should be. I pick pretty hard so I'm thinking it's my palm that's the issue. When messing around I found a spot that was too close to the neck and made a funny clank noise because of my hard picking Haha. I know it's supposed to be a power chord with a doubled 5th but I've seen some one string djent too. I guess I'm taking baby steps.


----------



## Tones (Dec 16, 2011)

just get the pod hd300 or hd500. 


edit: 
Picking technique is important. A thick guitar pick also helps. I generally flick the guitar string hard to achieve djent-gasm


----------



## mike watchorn (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree with the comments about the djent guitar sound coming from a playing style not a setting on a certain amp or processor... 

What I would like to master is how to dial-in that awesome glassy delay tone like the one used by Tesseract. Anyone know how to get near to that on a Pod Pro 2.0?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 18, 2011)

mike watchorn said:


> I agree with the comments about the djent guitar sound coming from a playing style not a setting on a certain amp or processor...
> 
> What I would like to master is how to dial-in that awesome glassy delay tone like the one used by Tesseract. Anyone know how to get near to that on a Pod Pro 2.0?



Sorry mate, I know how to do that on the X3. Never played a POD 2.0
I thought those things live in museums.


----------



## seven-eleven (Dec 19, 2011)

i find it is in the picking and feel any high gain amp can pull a decent djent tone with some help i run a 

rm4, rocktron xpression (mainly for eq and compression)
decimator prorack g , marshall 9200 with 6l6gc into a x patten randall cab. 

clean up your picking and lower your gain would be my advice aka dont over gain to clean up your picking.


----------



## mike watchorn (Dec 19, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Sorry mate, I know how to do that on the X3. Never played a POD 2.0
> I thought those things live in museums.



Haha! You're right, I'm starting to look at buying the new Pod HD rack now


----------



## eurolove (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear God,
Please kill all "how do i djent threads"
Thank you and amen.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 19, 2011)

eurolove said:


> Dear God,
> Please kill all "how do i djent threads"
> Thank you and amen.



Next time on 7string.org, a new problem arises.

HOW DYU THALL???


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## djinn314 (Jan 21, 2012)

I found it was easier to "djent" the chords when I began using 2.0mm picks. It was originally a personal preference since it feels like it enhances my legato and lead/solo-ing. Then, work up on finding just random fun notes and palm mute but don't at the same time. It might not be the "correct" way to do it. But it works for me.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2012)

Get any guitar with EMGs.
Buy a Mark IV
Make sur the EQ is set to V









you won't djent but your tone will actually be nice.


----------



## jmakkulate (Mar 8, 2012)

You can get a used axe fx standard or ultra for around 1500, check fractal audio's forum!


----------



## rage101 (Mar 9, 2012)

I f'n love djenty music (probably more for the math/polyrhythm aspect), but as much as I love listening to it, I can't stand the sound of mid-range-heavy guitars by themselves. I will not be djenting in the usual manner. My eq has been an exaggerated "V" for nearly 20 years.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 12, 2012)

Whatever amp you do choose to get or processor, NEVER forget about the Tube Screamer


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Dear god... Bulb, please post a video of yourself djenting on a Roland Cube so threads like this will die...


Essentially...
Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger &#8211; Periphery: Misha Mansoor Masterclass (Part 1)


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 13, 2012)

Personally, I use a Line 6 Floor Pod, but I can easily "Djent" with a Line 6 amp (which is what I practice with), a Marshall, Peavey, or Roland. THE ANSWER: Less Bass, more Mids, more Treble, less gain, add a 5th to your bar chords, pick hard, and palm mute about a centimeter or two closer to the neck than usual.


----------

